# VST Basket for Silvia V3



## spune

Hi,

I'd like to get a VST basket for my Silvia.

What's the difference between ridged and ridgeless, and do either fit? What's the difference between the two?

I'd like to get the 18g one I think. Is this likely to fit the standard portafilter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnealey

Hi Spune

18g fit the standard 2 spout rancilio portafilter. The 20 might just but the 22g not at all, you would need a naked portafilter.

18g is my go to at the moment and whilst it does live in the naked most of the time, if the crumblies come round they ask for smaller shots so basket goes into the twin spout for a split pour.

Ridged vs ridgeless: ridged has an "outy" ridge about 2/3rd way up in the same way that the std rancilio basket does and grips onto the spring inside the portafilter. The ridgeless does not have this and has smooth sides, ideal if you changing basket sizes a lot as less effort to get out,no ridge to lock onto the spring although the spring still holds it in a looser grip ( not loose enought that it will fall off unless you hammer 7 bells of it knocking the puck out).

Other than that they exactly the same, so horses for courses. Because I tend to use the naked more so than the spout have tended to get the ridged but then i push the baskets out from the bottom.

Buy whichever one in stock and it will be an improvement on the std one.

Hope of help

John


----------



## spune

Thanks a lot, John. That's exactly the information I needed. I'd better get on the case and place an order. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## jlarkin

spune said:


> Thanks a lot, John. That's exactly the information I needed. I'd better get on the case and place an order. Where'd you get yours?


Coffeehit usually have them and despatch quickly from what I've seen. I ordered a couple the other week.

Great summary John!


----------



## johnealey

Check the prices and postage costs too when comparing sites because they not fantastically heavy.

Have bought all of mine from either HasBean or Bella Barista dependant on whether am needing coffee or in store (BB) buying other things. Equally suggestion of coffeehit valid also and they all forum sponsors.

Hope of help

John


----------



## olliew44

ive got the 18g ridgeless in my v3 standard portafilter and it works perfectly. Much better shots.


----------



## Dallah

Ridged are useful as a check it your puck is level and at least on my SDB if the puck is at the ridge line, it is the perfect clearance from my shower screen.


----------



## BigAndy

Thanks for the description, This has answered my question perfectly too!!


----------



## BigAndy

This is exactly what I've logged in to ask - glad other people ad the same question!!


----------

